# [EVDL] Two Parallel Brusa Chargers?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 Sep 2007 at 13:02, Mark Dutko wrote:
> 
> > If I go with a Brusa charger with a nicad profile does anyone know if
> > you can use two 3.3kW parallel for faster charging?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 Sep 2007 at 18:02, Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> 
> > There might or might not be problems with it in parallel; series would
> > probably be a better bet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I expect you're going to have a LOT of trouble connecting smart chargers in
> series. You'd be better off to connect each charger to half the battery
> pack.
>

That's what I meant; that's what the second paragraph was supposed to say.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,

Yes, you can connect two (or more) BRUSA NLG5 chargers in parallel
as long as you set up different voltages in U section of IUx charging
profile so the chargers don't fight during regulation stage but merely
just add charging power (current) during bulk charge phase.
In general any section of charging profile with fixed voltage should
have different voltage settings for all the chargers in parallel.

This has nothing to do with the battery chemistry, NiCd profile (as well
as any other) is OK for paralleled chargers.

You can also connect two chargers in master-slave configuration, but
it is more complex and expensive (special cables needed) and the outcome
is identical. This is good option only if master charger is not BRUSA
one, the slave is capable of tracking (and so doubling) the current
of any type master charger.

Of course, you can use two separate chargers connected each to the half
of the string. Danger is one half can finish before the other half, and 
in general tracking of total Ah charged in this way (which is preferred
for NiCd) is not doable.

Victor



> Mark Dutko wrote:
> > If I go with a Brusa charger with a nicad profile does anyone know if
> > you can use two 3.3kW parallel for faster charging? Victor mentioned
> > this and I forgot if it would function the same and if there were
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks,

Do you have battery temp sensors available for the chargers or is 
there some generic sensor brand or model that works?


Mark




> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > Mark,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > Yes, you can connect two (or more) BRUSA NLG5 chargers in parallel
> > as long as you set up different voltages in U section of IUx charging
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> >
> >> Yes, you can connect two (or more) BRUSA NLG5 chargers in parallel
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Each charger comes with set of 3 sensors.

Victor



> Mark Dutko wrote:
> > Thanks,
> >
> > Do you have battery temp sensors available for the chargers or is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > If their set points are actually different (while set the same)
> > due to the tolerances, it's the same as deliberate different
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> > Interesting; I would take this to reveal a shortcoming in the Brusa
> > control implementation. My chargers have the same +/-1% voltage
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > It may be viewed as shortcoming, but it's only because these
> > particular chargers are set up wrong way - voltages must be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> >> Problem is if voltages happen to be the same or about the same.
> >> They change during regulation, so interaction between the two
> >> can (this has been observed) lead to unwanted oscillations.
> ...


----------

